# Future of the forum?



## device (Oct 2, 2014)

What do you think the forum will be like in a few years?

I think the site will be run down and not many users will be active daily.​


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

probably, unless nintendo keeps coming out with new ac games.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

VanishingKira said:


> I think the site will be run down and not many users will be active daily.​




I think this will eventually happen, but when it does, the staff will migrate it to be based on a different game, perhaps.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 2, 2014)

You think so positively. 

I can't imagine what the forum will be like in a few years. Not entirely sure if the whole forum would be _completely _run-down considering it's used for things other than Animal Crossing (and New Leaf was a huge success). If Nintendo stopped making Animal Crossing games, then maybe it'd become just a gaming general forum, I don't know. Obviously nothing lasts forever though.

Honestly, whatever the forum's like in the future, I just hope I can stay in contact with as many friends that I've made here as I possibly can.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been part of many relatively large communities, and they're all gone now. One is still going, but it's very inactive. As for this place, I imagine it'll last for many years to come. As long as Nintendo keep making Animal Crossing games, this place will still be active, I think. The most active members here will come and go, though. I can guarantee that. Communities go in eras, and each era lasts about three years, and then new members come and replace those gone.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2014)

We've been around for a decade now, so we probably have another century or two before dying off.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 2, 2014)

hmmm i don't really know..
i remember a forum i used to use a lot, it was so active and nice and now it's small, 30 users online at once, max, barely anything going on. I hope this forum sticks around for a long time.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2014)

I think this forum was last for a decent amount of times. People that go on here and the IRC chat will,probably stick around for a long time, and there's probably going to be an AC for the Wii U which will bring new and veteran users to the site. But there's also other games coming out that will probably bring some life to TBT. Pok?mon, for exam


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2014)

VanishingKira said:


> What do you think the forum will be like in a few years?
> 
> I think the site will be run down and not many users will be active daily.​





Adol the Red said:


> I think this will eventually happen, but when it does, the staff will migrate it to be based on a different game, perhaps.



What happens with each AC game cycle is that the game runs out of interest, activity does die down, but then it comes back again with the next new game.

You _do_ realize this forum has been around for 10 years, right?


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You think so positively.
> 
> I can't imagine what the forum will be like in a few years. Not entirely sure if the whole forum would be _completely _run-down considering it's used for things other than Animal Crossing (and New Leaf was a huge success). If Nintendo stopped making Animal Crossing games, then maybe it'd become just a gaming general forum, I don't know. Obviously nothing lasts forever though.
> 
> Honestly, whatever the forum's like in the future, I just hope I can stay in contact with as many friends that I've made here as I possibly can.



This ^ And also i feel the Irc will rampage the form.


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 2, 2014)

Seeing how well New Leaf did, I'm sure Nintendo will come out with a new AC game for sure so this forum's future is assured for some time in my opinion :0

It is used for many other things too and the site's currency is pretty important to many of it's users,


----------



## cIementine (Oct 2, 2014)

A lot of people here hardly play the game anymore anyway, so I don't think lack of Animal Crossing games will affect the activity as much as you'd think. 
I only come here to participate in off-topic discussions since I'm pretty inactive on the acnl part of the forum.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 2, 2014)

it will turn into a mafia forum


----------



## BiggKitty (Oct 2, 2014)

It would be quite interesting to know how many active forum members are still playing ACNL, although people will come and go the whole time and surely the fact that Bell Tree has been in existence for a decade must mean they are doing something right!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm curious.... do the admins make any money off this forum? 
(if not... they should!)


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 2, 2014)

I would assume the forum will do pretty well?  Not only will newer versions of Animal Crossing give new blood to the forum, other things like Mafia, random discussions in Cafe and collectible collecting/TBT collecting will keep it alive.  I would say a good number of the regular visitors don't play AC on a daily basis anymore.


----------



## f11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sholee said:


> it will turn into a mafia forum


Mafia is dead


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2014)

I think TBT is going to outlive me. I'll be dead before the forum becomes completely inactive, even if I live up to the 70's (I'm 21 right now).


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

this should be a town of salem forum. or pokemon. yes, pokemon. the admins/mods/somebody is paying for the domain, aren't they? so theyre paying instead of getting paid.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 2, 2014)

I doubt it will die. The site may be less active but it has never once died out. After the years after Wild World and City Folk had come out we still had people browsing the forum and posting. It wasn't much but it was still something.


The difference now is we know how to keep our site alive and active. A big chunk of our site does just revolve around Animal Crossing but we have sections dedicated to other games too. But we will pretty likely still do events like we always do, play new games as they come out, and discuss them on the forum like what happens now.

Our site has a very close knit community, and I don't see them all just packing up and leaving.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 2, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> somebody is paying for the domain, aren't they? so theyre paying instead of getting paid.



You are correct. Nobody is being paid to run or maintain this site, money only goes toward it, not from it.


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't imagine how the site makes money, since there are no ads. I'd assume they'd add ads way before it actually dies. That would probably be a good indicator that it was all ending though. Aw, that would be so sad. 

They should get paid by Nintendo though honestly. I always think about that when I do the CN surveys and it asks what influenced you to buy the game. We should all start writing in TBT, and then they'd be like, what is TBT? And then they'd find us all and ask us what we think they should put in the next AC game, and you KNOW we'd give them the best advice/opinions and they'd give us prizes and maybe even name the next game The Bell Tree and we'd all get famous...I may have gotten a little carried away there.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 3, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I can't imagine how the site makes money, since there are no ads. I'd assume they'd add ads way before it actually dies. That would probably be a good indicator that it was all ending though. Aw, that would be so sad.
> 
> They should get paid by Nintendo though honestly. I always think about that when I do the CN surveys and it asks what influenced you to buy the game. We should all start writing in TBT, and then they'd be like, what is TBT? And then they'd find us all and ask us what we think they should put in the next AC game, and you KNOW we'd give them the best advice/opinions and they'd give us prizes and maybe even name the next game The Bell Tree and we'd all get famous...I may have gotten a little carried away there.



Thanks to a few famous Youtubers and bloggers we tend to get a lot of recognition. =]


----------

